
Dr. Whitmore on Pandemics - tradewarsonlyn
https://medium.com/@stanfis111/dr-whitmore-on-pandemics-ecab951e5a45
======
rpcwork
Pretty good historical account of pandemics based on facts, but might wanna
make it more apparent that this coming from a fictional novel.

